# Iranian Ships



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems as Iran is going to have some ships pretty close you our borders. Seems like a good way for an accident to happen.. All they are doing is trying to start shit.. Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It will be interesting if they enter our water I would think they will sink them by nuclear sub and deny the thing happened. The US will say they hit an ice berg.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think we have the balls to do it anymore.. They will warn them 10 times and then warn em some more..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe they will "hit" an old mine leftover from WW2.

What happens once they get the nuclear bomb. Will they let that slide also. Will we even know when and if they have a bomb??


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

That would be fine with me!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Or hit a turtle or what and the dumb asses fromthat whale wars show will start messin with them.


----------



## prepper4wv (Jan 29, 2014)

We will only be able to fire on them if the renewed their ObamaCare policy.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I wonder if the gas chains are going to use this "uncertainty" to raise the price at the pump again?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They are just rubbing Obama's nose in it.
At least we know where they are. Saves the Navy time in sinking them.
Our Military maybe a mess post Obama. But we still are the best at big stuff like sinking ships and bring hell right to someones front door.


----------



## dschnip82 (Feb 9, 2014)

Iran is just pushing buttons, probably (secretly) ordered to do so by Russia or China. Nobody on earth has the balls to make a real military move against the United States, but they'll have no problems being an annoying insect when they know the US public is getting tired of our constant state of war.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I imagine the Navy will have some fun. Landing a flare from a sub on the deck of both ships while a staggered four corner buzz from fighters gives them whiplash, while jamming all of their electronics sounds like a nice excercise...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

At a speech at the UN Mahmoud Ahmadinejad stated something about hitting the US and Israel with an emp. Iran does have neutron bombs. These will do just fine for sending the US back to the Stone Age. From where they will be stationed the US would have no time to respond it seems to me. 

I tried but I can't find the article.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

All the networks are talking about this! That means they are redirecting. lol What is really going on out there?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> At a speech at the UN Mahmoud Ahmadinejad stated something about hitting the US and Israel with an emp. Iran does have neutron bombs. These will do just fine for sending the US back to the Stone Age. From where they will be stationed the US would have no time to respond it seems to me.
> 
> I tried but I can't find the article.


I remember the same thing just not where I read it..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I expect this will go away quietly

1. we can sink anything NK has on the water
2. They would never admit we owned them
3. I suggest just sinking the commie bastards for fun an giggles.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> All the networks are talking about this! That means they are redirecting. lol What is really going on out there?


Someone gets it , there is hope


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

USA has a real navy.

Compared to the US Navy every other country has a few rubber ducks floating in the water...

There are some very lethal German Dolphin class diesel subs out there though!
Israel has a few of these expensive subs for strategic depth. Turkey has some of them also. Super quiet! Probably the best attack sub design currently.

Russia's Navy is antiquated however nobody would dare to fire at it given the Russian nuclear arsenal and geo-strategic power.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

This is the equivalent of some high school kids in a car driving past a rival high school and "mooning" the building. Outside of everybody seeing their ugly behinds, it really has no affect. 

I am not concerned about a Iranian destroyer and a supply ship attacking the U.S., even if they have a nuke on board. If they set a nuke off about 200 miles above the U.S. would it do allot of damage? You bet it would. The EMP would disable the power grid, destroy computers, most of the vehicles, communications, food and fuel distribution, sanitation facilities, hospitals, and the heating/cooling systems in every building and home with a very few exceptions. I heard on the news recently that if that should happen estimates are that 90% of those affected would be dead inside of 1 year. 

The reason I am not overly concerned about a Iranian destroyer attacking the U.S. is because if they did Iran would cease to exist in a few hours. Although you may hear the leaders of Iran encouraging young men to be suicide bombers, you will NEVER see them strapping a bomb onto THEIR goat-smelling behinds and "sacrificing" themselves for Allah and the 76 virgins. If and when Iran attacks the U.S. they will use some freighter registered in another country and will make sure that it is next to impossible to trace it back to them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I expect this will go away quietly
> 
> 1. we can sink anything NK has on the water
> 2. They would never admit we owned them
> 3. I suggest just sinking the commie bastards for fun an giggles.


I choose door #3.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> This is the equivalent of some high school kids in a car driving past a rival high school and "mooning" the building. Outside of everybody seeing their ugly behinds, it really has no affect.
> 
> I am not concerned about a Iranian destroyer and a supply ship attacking the U.S., even if they have a nuke on board. If they set a nuke off about 200 miles above the U.S. would it do allot of damage? You bet it would. The EMP would disable the power grid, destroy computers, most of the vehicles, communications, food and fuel distribution, sanitation facilities, hospitals, and the heating/cooling systems in every building and home with a very few exceptions. I heard on the news recently that if that should happen estimates are that 90% of those affected would be dead inside of 1 year.
> 
> The reason I am not overly concerned about a Iranian destroyer attacking the U.S. is because if they did Iran would cease to exist in a few hours. Although you may hear the leaders of Iran encouraging young men to be suicide bombers, you will NEVER see them strapping a bomb onto THEIR goat-smelling behinds and "sacrificing" themselves for Allah and the 76 virgins. If and when Iran attacks the U.S. they will use some freighter registered in another country and will make sure that it is next to impossible to trace it back to them.


If they did attack, the king would only apologize for our actions.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've always wondered what the suicide bombers think when they meet Allah and gets introduced to the 70 Virginians, starting with George Washington, James Monroe, Ge. Charles Lee III, Gen. John Neville, Daniel Morgan, etc., etc.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

inceptor said:


> At a speech at the UN Mahmoud Ahmadinejad stated something about hitting the US and Israel with an emp. Iran does have neutron bombs. These will do just fine for sending the US back to the Stone Age. From where they will be stationed the US would have no time to respond it seems to me.
> 
> I tried but I can't find the article.


Ahmadinejad is not the President of Iran anymore. Hassan Rouhani took over last year. He is pretty Pro-U.S. I'm not saying he wants to be BFF's...he's just very unlikely to kick something off.



Mish said:


> All the networks are talking about this! That means they are redirecting. lol What is really going on out there?


Iran is moving them because they can. They are free to train in international waters same as everyone else. They routinely (historically) use their limited Naval forces in the Straight of Hormuz and the waters off South Africa to protect their inbound freighter from pirates.



paraquack said:


> I've always wondered what the suicide bombers think when they meet Allah and gets introduced to the 70 Virginians, starting with George Washington, James Monroe, Ge. Charles Lee III, Gen. John Neville, Daniel Morgan, etc., etc.


LOL! Too funny.

For real though folks. This is no problem for the U.S. at all. They pose no threat to us, and Iran is less likely to intentionally start something with the U.S. Hell, the reason this was made public is because we really have nothing to fear in this situation. Part of my job is knowing what enemy forces are capable of...Iran's navy is NO THREAT. Not even a little.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Ahmadinejad is not the President of Iran anymore. Hassan Rouhani took over last year. He is pretty Pro-U.S. I'm not saying he wants to be BFF's...he's just very unlikely to kick something off.


The president of Iran is merely a front man. The real power and policy maker is the Supreme Leader. The president just talks about what he is allowed to say.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

inceptor said:


> The president of Iran is merely a front man. The real power and policy maker is the Supreme Leader. The president just talks about what he is allowed to say.


Really? Then why was the U.S. worried about Ahmadinejad then? And FWIW, Ali Khamenei is the biggest supporter of the current President.

You realize Iran exercise a similar government structure to ours. So based on your statement it's like saying Obama isn't the real problem...but Hilary Clinton is. That's of course if I'm reading your statement correctly...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Really? Then why was the U.S. worried about Ahmadinejad then? And FWIW, Ali Khamenei is the biggest supporter of the current President.
> 
> You realize Iran exercise a similar government structure to ours. So based on your statement it's like saying Obama isn't the real problem...but Hilary Clinton is. That's of course if I'm reading your statement correctly...


According to Iran's constitution, the Supreme Leader (leader as written) is the highest office in the nation. The Supreme Leader is higher than the president.

Khamenei?s game: understanding the supreme leader?s role in Iran's politics - The World Outline*|*The World Outline

Supreme Leader of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

People talk about the president because he is out front.

If Hillary has more power than Obama, God help us all.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

inceptor said:


> According to Iran's constitution, the Supreme Leader (leader as written) is the highest office in the nation. The Supreme Leader is higher than the president.
> 
> Khamenei?s game: understanding the supreme leader?s role in Iran's politics - The World Outline*|*The World Outline
> 
> ...


LOL! No shit right!

For serious though...the Supreme is basically in charge of the military...kind of like a one man Congress. Him and the President have to work together or agree on things for anything to happen. Either way...they're both very political people and will lean towards diplomacy for conflict resolution. Neither are "hard-liner" jihadists or anything like that.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know where you get your information, but I think I would start looking elsewhere. The president of the Iran is in no way pro-U.S.A.. The Iranian government is a theocracy with the power resting with the Mullahs. The Iranian government is not similar to ours.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

When the Shah of Iran was overthrown, Islamic Law (Sharia) was implemented and is in place today.

Sharia Law ? What is it?

Islamic religious leaders are in control of everything. Political leaders get their opinions from the Supreme Leader and the Mullah's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharia


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Iran is governed by the Guardian Council, which is headed by the Grand Ayatollah. Anyone who wants to run for the office of the president must be vetted by that council. The current president's history proves he is no friend of ours and is not somehow a maverick who will act out of compliance with his masters. 

As far as Iranian ships approaching the U.S., I am not concerned with that. They are struggling to be a regional force and not able to be a naval threat to us.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

This would have been a great plot for a Tom Clancy novel.

And the Iranians know how the last TC novel that involved them ended.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

They see weakness in our White House so they are flexing their muscles, showing off as it were, in a " we can do it too" move. Our territorial waters extend 200 miles out from the shoreline. Within those territorial waters are countries that would play nice with the Iranians. Ie. Cuba. So in reality they could be in port in a friendly country 90 miles off our shoreline. 
I really doubt this administration would do anything about Iranian ships floating around off our shoreline, other than sending something out to shadow them. 
Anyone remember the missile launch off the coast of California a few years back?


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> They see weakness in our White House so they are flexing their muscles, showing off as it were, in a " we can do it too" move. Our territorial waters extend 200 miles out from the shoreline. Within those territorial waters are countries that would play nice with the Iranians. Ie. Cuba. So in reality they could be in port in a friendly country 90 miles off our shoreline.
> I really doubt this administration would do anything about Iranian ships floating around off our shoreline, other than sending something out to shadow them.
> Anyone remember the missile launch off the coast of California a few years back?


I dunno. Maybe the President could make a speech or something? Form a special study group to examine this issue and make a recommendation to him? Stomp his foot to show his irritation with the Iranians?

Ronald Reagan would have sent out the Atlantic Fleet to remind these guys we could blow their shit away, any time we felt like it, and could do it early enough in the day to get the fleet home in time for a couple of beers that night.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And Reagan would have bought the beers!
Bambam will rattle his yap in friendly gestures and then apologize for getting in the way when they fire on us.

Then he will say it was caused by Bush and Hildegard will say that it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> They see weakness in our White House so they are flexing their muscles, showing off as it were, in a " we can do it too" move. Our territorial waters extend 200 miles out from the shoreline. Within those territorial waters are countries that would play nice with the Iranians. Ie. Cuba. So in reality they could be in port in a friendly country 90 miles off our shoreline.
> I really doubt this administration would do anything about Iranian ships floating around off our shoreline, other than sending something out to shadow them.
> Anyone remember the missile launch off the coast of California a few years back?


The Chinese? Yup, I remember that. They were making a point. Sort of like sending Vinny to rough you up a little before Guido comes the next week and breaks your legs for not paying what you owe.

As far as the Iranian ships, this is so the Iranian people can feel proud of their military.

Couple that with videos such as this one, depicting Iranian drones targeting Israel, and American carriers, and it would almost make it seem as if the Iranian government is not really wanting to be our buds, huh?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe we could buy them some beer and bar-b-que sandwiches.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Maybe we could buy them some beer and bar-b-que sandwiches.


Hey, a summit! All will be well, right?


----------



## rebroome (Jan 16, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hey, a summit! All will be well, right?


This whole friggin deal to negotiate with the Iranian NOT to build nuclear weapons is a sad commentary about how vacillating and vapid our foreign policy has become. Anyone with an IQ above room temperature can see this will end badly.

Preppers should accelerate their efforts over this looming fiasco.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Obama is a Sunni Muslim as are the Iranians. He will welcome them into our territorial waters and order our warships to render honors anytime an Iranian vessel is close aboard. This is how it should be. The United States should capitulate anytime we are in the presence of the most holy Allah.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Obama is a Sunni Muslim as are the Iranians. He will welcome them into our territorial waters and order our warships to render honors anytime an Iranian vessel is close aboard. This is how it should be. The United States should capitulate anytime we are in the presence of the most holy Allah.


The Iranians are Shi'ite, predominately. The Guardian Council and the president are Shi'ite. There is a small percentage of Iranians who are Sunni, but they have no power.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep thinking in the back of my mind, . . . what if the Iranian destroyer is in itself, . . . a suicide vessel, . . . comes close to our 12 mile line, . . . a couple of our vessels are in the general area, . . . as well as their drone camera (being handled by the boys back home), . . . and Voila, Poof, . . . their ship goes up in a puff of smoke.

Sure looks like the US sank a friendly vessel in international waters to me, . . . or that is at least what will be shown to BBC, . . . MSNBC, . . . etc.

Hope it don't happen, . . . but get ready to hunker if it does.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Couple that with videos such as this one, depicting Iranian drones targeting Israel, and American carriers, and *it would almost make it seem as if the Iranian government is not really wanting to be our buds, huh?*


YOU MEAN THERE NOT???? :shock:

Maybe it's because the US forced Iran to keep up the good work until things can be ironed out. You know that Iran got pissed because they didn't want to.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Seems as Iran is going to have some ships pretty close you our borders. Seems like a good way for an accident to happen.. All they are doing is trying to start shit.. Iran sending warships close to US borders | Fox News


Russian Attack Sub Spotted 200 Miles Off U.S. Coast

Nothing new, foreign naval assets always play around off our coast. /yawn


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I don't know where you get your information, but I think I would start looking elsewhere. The president of the Iran is in no way pro-U.S.A.. The Iranian government is a theocracy with the power resting with the Mullahs. The Iranian government is not similar to ours.


If you have access to classfied channels, PM me your SIPR or JWICS address and I'll show you where I get my thoughts from.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> If you have access to classfied channels, PM me your SIPR or JWICS address and I'll show you where I get my thoughts from.


"We should talk carefully so as not to provoke the enemy, we should not give them any excuses." Hassan Rouhani said this is 2007. Don't provoke the _enemy_. Who is the enemy? Anyone outside dar al Islam. Don't provoke the enemy - soothe say as much as needed to disguise the true intention of the Iranian leadership.

"Today, we cannot say that we want to eliminate the tension between us and the United States...We should be aware that we can have interactions even with the enemy in such a manner that the grade of its enmity would be decreased, and secondly, its enmity would not be effective."
Political strategy, not friendship.

"Danger is when there are gaps and disagreement among main pillars of the society. Danger is when, God forbid, there is a group that considers itself equal to Islam, a group that considers itself equal to the Revolution, a group that considers itself equal to velayat-e faqih [the doctrine granting the Supreme Leader his authority]...All problems originate from this point." 
His loyalty is to his masters, and they are found in the Guardian Council, and his ultimate master is the Grand Ayatollah. The ideology of the Guardian Council has not changed, and while Rouhani may be the new face, policy has not changed, either. If it does change, it will not be due to the puppet.

I don't need a classified channel, nor would I expect to be given classified information without the accompanying need to know authorization. Are you suggesting you would give such information without knowing a person and having his need to know? If you haven't figured me out, yet, I am suspicious of most things and there are a lot of things that throw a red flag in my head.

I took a few seconds to find this site for a brief history and analysis of Hassan Rouhani, but I can assure you that this is not my first time for looking up info on the little fella. Before and after the election, actually. More importantly, the understanding of how Iranian politics and control of power runs makes it clear that Rouhani is president because, as I stated earlier, he was thoroughly vetted and approved by the Guardian Council and can be expected to continue the council's agenda, regardless of what soothing words of strategy are uttered and what temporary agreements are made. To further clarify, it is understood in Islam that any truces or agreements made with the dar al harb (House of War - anything outside of dar al Islam - that land and nations controlled by Islam) are only for a short period and for the purpose of gaining strength over the enemy. As Rouhani made clear, we are the enemy.

Who Is Hassan Rouhani? - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I had noticed this on Thursday but rather sat on it, I agree with the sentiment it is not to be worried about yet. However look at it this way. Someone mentioned the Russian attack sub spotted off the coast a few months back. I am not sure if it was mentioned it was an older attack sub class that is already being replaced and they decided to tour our gulf of mexico. It was only "Spotted" after it left and they wanted us to know they were there with their old shit. Source:Russian attack submarine sailed in Gulf of Mexico undetected for weeks, U.S. officials say | Washington Free Beacon

So jumping to this, remember that bully in elementary that everyone was afraid of until that little girl stood up to him and punched him in the nose? Soon after one by one of the smaller bullied kids would band together to start defending themselves against him. This may be just a small Iranian task force but what happens when they are joined by more smaller units from China who says they now have a PLA task force that rivals america (HaH).. sorry Infowars source: » Our Warships Rival U.S. Navy, Brags Chinese PLA Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Let now remember what a wonderful job our government is doing in keeping friends with the heavy hitters. Ukraine, China, (Insert random government we pissed off in the last year) and we start seeing not only the little kids in the playground stick up to us but the stronger silent types sticking up for the little guy. Soon one Iranian Destroyer with a cargo ship turns into a multinational task force.*It only takes the courage of one.*

Now if we want to talk about the threat of one destroyer... Lets say they had a hidden agenda with china who just had a successful test of the hypersonic missile thingy Source:High Speed Threat | Washington Free Beacon
What if that destroyer had a loadout including these?

Now lets say we had a problem like Source:Pentagon wants additional $4.5 bln to fix failed missile defense interceptors ? RT USA
Were we cannot intercept them.....

Maybe this can suck worse than any of us are admitting.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> "We should talk carefully so as not to provoke the enemy, we should not give them any excuses." Hassan Rouhani said this is 2007. Don't provoke the _enemy_. Who is the enemy? Anyone outside dar al Islam. Don't provoke the enemy - soothe say as much as needed to disguise the true intention of the Iranian leadership.
> 
> "Today, we cannot say that we want to eliminate the tension between us and the United States...We should be aware that we can have interactions even with the enemy in such a manner that the grade of its enmity would be decreased, and secondly, its enmity would not be effective."
> Political strategy, not friendship.
> ...


I understand how it looks from a civilian perspective (not saying civilian as a derogatory). I understand how he wants the Islamic community to view him. It's politicking 101. Tell the masses what they want to hear so they don't stone you to death and you get elected. All I'm saying, I wouldn't worry about this situation...or Rouhani. I unfortunately can only delve that far. Maybe I should take this as a learning lesson and keep my opinions to myself when dealing with Political/Military type situations.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Keep it within the confines of open sources and don't even hint at classified information - for a multitude of reasons, one of which being you don't know who is reading our posts but can assume some can be those who don't like "in the know" people strutting. 

I'm not worried about the ships, understanding their main purpose of internal consumption and national pride. I'm not worried about Rouhani, either, any more than I worried about Imanidiotinadinnerjacket. Somewhat understanding the Persian mentality, the true political power in Iran and the Islamic way of doing business allows one to see through any presented suit and to the grander goal.

What concerns me more is the Western mentality and what those powers are willing to sacrifice for their own agendas.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> If you have access to classfied channels, PM me your SIPR or JWICS address and I'll show you where I get my thoughts from.


Riiiiight, because i am just going to give some random stranger on the internet my JWICS, bahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> Riiiiight, because i am just going to give some random stranger on the internet my JWICS, bahahahahahahahaha!!!!


His name is Smokin for a reason....


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Silverback said:


> I had noticed this on Thursday but rather sat on it, I agree with the sentiment it is not to be worried about yet. However look at it this way. Someone mentioned the Russian attack sub spotted off the coast a few months back. I am not sure if it was mentioned it was an older attack sub class that is already being replaced and they decided to tour our gulf of mexico. It was only "Spotted" after it left and they wanted us to know they were there with their old shit. Source:Russian attack submarine sailed in Gulf of Mexico undetected for weeks, U.S. officials say | Washington Free Beacon


You forgot to mention the (the article i sited mentions this)  Auxillary-General Intelligence ship (AGI) with it, that puled into a US port during a storm.

Also, "It was only "Spotted" after it left and they wanted us to know they were there with their old shit." Oh, the Govt told you that we only spotted it last minute? Cool.



Smokin04 said:


> I understand how it looks from a civilian perspective (not saying civilian as a derogatory). I understand how he wants the Islamic community to view him. It's politicking 101. Tell the masses what they want to hear so they don't stone you to death and you get elected. All I'm saying, I wouldn't worry about this situation...or Rouhani. I unfortunately can only delve that far. Maybe I should take this as a learning lesson and keep my opinions to myself when dealing with Political/Military type situations.


I do feel your pain though. I see threads/post sometimes that are just outright wrong due to misinformation / fear mongering. Unfortunately unless you are a fan of Leavenworth you can not correct them. All i do in those circumstances is bit my lip, hold my comment, and move on.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Darn, and I sold all of my Excorset missiles to the Mexican navy.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> You forgot to mention the (the article i sited mentions this)  Auxillary-General Intelligence ship (AGI) with it, that puled into a US port during a storm.
> Also, "It was only "Spotted" after it left and they wanted us to know they were there with their old shit." Oh, the Govt told you that we only spotted it last minute? Cool.


No I did miss that post entirely, I am not to sure if you are saying my thoughts are wrong here.

Please be blatant in your words to me so I will not speculate intent. I am a big boy and like being told where I am mistaken. Sadly, I cannot read everything and know it all, just piece together what I can with the information in front of me that we know is not always correct and therefore, neither am I always correct.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> Riiiiight, because i am just going to give some random stranger on the internet my JWICS, bahahahahahahahaha!!!!


Well, for those that do have access, they know that their address is unclassified. While I wouldn't expect anyone to share it publicly...there's no reason that you can't PM it privately. Then we could have some real conversations. If you have one, I'll PM you my email on JWICS and we can move the conversation there. There is no law against that.



PrepperLite said:


> You forgot to mention the (the article i sited mentions this)  Auxillary-General Intelligence ship (AGI) with it, that puled into a US port during a storm.
> 
> Also, "It was only "Spotted" after it left and they wanted us to know they were there with their old shit." Oh, the Govt told you that we only spotted it last minute? Cool.
> 
> I do feel your pain though. I see threads/post sometimes that are just outright wrong due to misinformation / fear mongering. Unfortunately unless you are a fan of Leavenworth you can not correct them. All i do in those circumstances is bit my lip, hold my comment, and move on.


Valid. That does suck and I find myself doing exactly what you described.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

It is debated if these Iranian Military ships even have the ability to make it to our coast. These ships are not in very good shape.



Silverback said:


> I had noticed this on Thursday but rather sat on it, I agree with the sentiment it is not to be worried about yet. However look at it this way. Someone mentioned the Russian attack sub spotted off the coast a few months back. I am not sure if it was mentioned it was an older attack sub class that is already being replaced and they decided to tour our gulf of mexico. It was only "Spotted" after it left and they wanted us to know they were there with their old shit. Source:Russian attack submarine sailed in Gulf of Mexico undetected for weeks, U.S. officials say | Washington Free Beacon





Silverback said:


> No I did miss that post entirely, I am not to sure if you are saying my thoughts are wrong here.
> Please be blatant in your words to me so I will not speculate intent. I am a big boy and like being told where I am mistaken. Sadly, I cannot read everything and know it all, just piece together what I can with the information in front of me that we know is not always correct and therefore, neither am I always correct.


Missed it entirely? You referenced it, liked it, and it was 3 posts and 6 hours before yours. Please be blatant in your posts so I don't have to speculate who you are talking too (ie "uh &#8230;.. someone mentioned somewhere about this thing&#8230;") they do have these nifty quote buttons.

I am not saying your thoughts are wrong, it is completely possible for someone to go rogue and cause havoc. That being said I was merely stating that these things happen ALL the time and it is not necessary to get all work up about it.

As for "The Govt said we only tracked it last minute" I would hardly believe this. When you start to explain when where and how you are tracking something you reveal capabilities (ie "Yeah we had a dude on their pier watching it and we knew it left the minute it pulled out"). Capabilities are one reason things are classified.



Smokin04 said:


> Well, for those that do have access, they know that their address is unclassified. While I wouldn't expect anyone to share it publicly...there's no reason that you can't PM it privately. Then we could have some real conversations. If you have one, I'll PM you my email on JWICS and we can move the conversation there. There is no law against that.


You are completely right, they are not classified nor is there a law about people chatting on the high side. A persons full name and work address are not classified either but that hardly means they would give them to someone random on a forum such as this, which is essentially what that person would be doing.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> USA has a real navy.
> 
> Compared to the US Navy every other country has a few rubber ducks floating in the water...
> 
> ...


don't overestimate the USN ever, and never underestimate a threat...

I hope you don't need a history lesson from the same mistakes been made


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i have to.give my 2 cents of the situation...

it's not the first time a military vessel has entered USA waters...

I believe the US coast gard should be able to track the threat, but for shits and giggles a fully loaded a10 or 2 should stalk the boats, in visual range just as a reminder of what happened the last time Iran decided to go up against the USA

at the same time, repeatedly asking if the Iranians need help on a open civilian channel and a known Iranian channel, by the US coast gard

that's all that's really needed, maybe a destroyer close by with a seawiz system for peace of mind

when the joke gets old send one of the largest aircraft carriers to "brake down" quite close to this threat, brake them with mind games... 

but if this is big in the media... has North Korea actually launched a working missile??


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

The problem with someone claiming to know all this shit they can't tell anyone else on the internet is maybe they do know all this shit they can't tell anyone, or maybe they are just full of shit. There really is no way of knowing for sure, because it's the internet.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

having a closer look at this thread, your talking about classified information....

you have been PLAYED well played to.. now a short list of members on this page have openly suggest they have access to classified information... 

for the world to see, good work guys... (please restore my faith in opsec... :/ )


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> Missed it entirely? You referenced it, liked it, and it was 3 posts and 6 hours before yours. Please be blatant in your posts so I don't have to speculate who you are talking too (ie "uh &#8230;.. someone mentioned somewhere about this thing&#8230;") they do have these nifty quote buttons.


I probably did, link me please as I cannot find it. I tend to read over something and if I find myself nodding in agreement of find it useful I like it, I do this as a thanks for the useful information. So far I have found that this board has plenty of useful info and your post got lost in my sea of likes.



pheniox17 said:


> now a short list of members on this page have openly suggest they have access to classified information...


If only I did, I would not be forced to take so many guesses.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> The problem with someone claiming to know all this shit they can't tell anyone else on the internet is maybe they do know all this shit they can't tell anyone, or maybe they are just full of shit. There really is no way of knowing for sure, because it's the internet.


I agree, people make stuff up all the time.



pheniox17 said:


> i have to.give my 2 cents of the situation...
> 
> it's not the first time a military vessel has entered USA waters...
> 
> ...


U.S. Coast G*u*ard._ Fixed _ I don't think provoking an international incident would be the best thing ;(



pheniox17 said:


> having a closer look at this thread, your talking about classified information....
> 
> you have been PLAYED well played to.. now a short list of members on this page have openly suggest they have access to classified information...
> 
> for the world to see, good work guys... (please restore my faith in opsec... :/ )


I disagree, no classified information has been disclosed. See the thing is you shouldn't talk about your knowledge of classified or even unclassified info they say, "OPSEC". Honestly I have no skeletons in my closet, nothing to blackmail me with and i would rather die than commit treason / shame my family. I guarantee you if Snowden knew he would have been put to death for what he did he probably wouldn't have done it. We have grown soft.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

There is a difference between making stuff up and connecting dots. Some of us simply provide sources that can be related and give possible scenarios or thoughts on the matter. Feel free to debate just try not to pound your chest to hard as people will start to question your intentions.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

All, 

I must apologize for my earlier posts regarding this matter. I feel that I may have stirred the pot when I threw my position out there. That was not my intent. My intent was to explain where my logic comes from to another person with potentially the same position in hopes of moving this conversation to appropriate secured channels. Since it has not worked out like that, I'm left with the damage I've done to this thread. 

My only thoughts on this is that this is not a big deal. Cheers.

Smoke


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Let them come.......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> All,
> 
> I must apologize for my earlier posts regarding this matter. I feel that I may have stirred the pot when I threw my position out there. That was not my intent. My intent was to explain where my logic comes from to another person with potentially the same position in hopes of moving this conversation to appropriate secured channels. Since it has not worked out like that, I'm left with the damage I've done to this thread.
> 
> ...


No worries! You are a sharp and valued member, and your thoughts are very much needed and appreciated. Don't forget, though, you are are among people who are very suspicious, view most everything with critical eyes, and even if it were legal to share classified information, probably wouldn't trust it, either! :lol:

Sure, there are some of us who prep for the hurricane or ice storm scenario, but most of us are preparing for the larger scenario we see as being no longer just over the horizon but on it. This makes us a little different than most people.

You've probably noticed that most of us have been a part of the government machinery and have also been privy to classified information. This being the case, we have learned that the government is often times either wrong, misinformed or misinforming. That makes us a particularly unruly lot, doesn't it? :-D

Either and in every way, don't worry about a thing. You haven't damaged the thread in any way; you merely created a side discussion, and they can be very helpful, too.

Keep up the good work, Smokin! You are doing great!


----------

